# Orion cooker thermometer issues



## Nholt274 (Mar 6, 2020)

I bought an Orion cooker last year and have had phenomenal results with it. It seems to be pretty spot on with cook times and everything based off of minutes per pound but on bigger things like a turkey, butt or so on I like to have a thermometer in the meat regardless. Every one I’ve used the cable has burned up on the probe. Anyone have any suggestions on how to avoid this or what kind of thermometer I could use that can handle the heat? Thanks


----------



## fivetricks (Mar 6, 2020)

perhaps posting which thermometers you are currently using would be helpful. I regular run my smoker in the 375 or 400 degree range with no such issues


----------



## Holtunlimited (Mar 14, 2020)

I have the same issue. I was using a thermopro TP-17. I tried replacing the original probes with some captive ended probes (the thermopro probes have an opening where the cable comes out). No luck. I was running the probes under the lid so there is a point where the body of the cooker touches the probe. Regardless if anyone has any suggestions on how to monitor the meat temps inside the Orion it would be greatly appreciated.


----------

